# Black Widow



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Looks like a Black Widow kit may be in our midsts...just saw a FB post with a picture of Moebius's booth from the CHA booth in LA ...big poster of Black widow in there...
http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...9&set=a.156530731053905.32574.152580141448964

Cool!

MMM


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

we're just waiting till marvel gives frank the okeydoke to show the sculpt to us.


----------



## joejoejedi (Mar 19, 2006)

You mean Disney, they own Marvel


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

That poster of her IS the sculpt. So look it over closely. 

Similar to the pose below (Head looks to be tilted more in the Model poster). Ah Marvel... they sure do LOVE their control art.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

I also like the DC 75th Anniv. logo on the poster. :thumbsup:


Might be a few more DC goodies coming our way other than what we already know. 

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Actually, thats Hot Toys articulated 12" figure in the pic. Hot Toys does simply amazing 1:6 scale figures.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

gareee said:


> Actually, thats Hot Toys articulated 12" figure in the pic. Hot Toys does simply amazing 1:6 scale figures.


I know, I said "similar". 

The model will look similar.

The Moebius poster shown on Facebook, posted by the OP, will be the pose of the model, it is not a pic from Hot Toys. (Pic I posted is only to refer to how control art styles look the same.)










Regards,

Geoff


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Hot toys has been usng zbrush to do its portraits. I wonder if Moebius has considered that instead of traditional sculpting for its organic figures? The amount of detail in the faces is just astounding.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Digital sculpting is definitely a good way to go, especially since you can output it to whatever scale you want. Here's a project I've been playing around with using a sculpting program called Mudbox.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Jeff,
Really cool start. Would this then go to a stereo lithography or a 3D lost wax or what? I saw a similar project in Fine Scale Modeler where the computerized piece was sent to a machine that laser cut it in into wax, I think. Well, there goes the scuptors.
Bruce


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I think once they have the obj file that they can pretty much do whatever process they want with it at that point. BTW, I don't think traditional sculpting is dead by any means. I think each method has advantages and disadvantages. I enjoy both types, and besides, if you can't sculpt or draw in the real world, the digital version won't help. You still need to be artistically inclined. Thank God for that!


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

Amen!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Once they have the file, they can actually "print" a real world 3d version, in many different media types. They can also reproduce it in any size... they did a scan of Eddie Murphy's head for Norbit that was about 30 feet high.

Whats also great, if you can go in and make changes, and then have them printed again. So you could add facial hair to that above sculpt, or give him his current hair style. So once you get the actual protrait down, you have a plethora of options available.

Any of the collectable busts and even statues now are done in zbrush. Check out the zbrush central forums (google it) to see some simply amazing work. Rick Baker is even there, since its also used for special effects work as well.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, TF starts this weekend... so we'll probably hear more about more very soon.

Stay tuned. :thumbsup:

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Yeah, We are already seeing some of the companies leaking images in advance. (Mostly Green Lantern and Thundercats stuff so far)


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I hate to be a complainer....But does moebius really think kids are going to buy this boring model? Kids like monsters and superheroes. The Black Widow from IronMan 2 doesn't look a thing like her from the comics. It sucks. I would'nt have wasted my time with doing a kit of her.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks for contributing, Mister Negative.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I think a lot of people will buy her NOT just for the character itself, but as a base of other characters, since her outfit's base is mostly a catsuit.

I don;t think we've seen a good new female base styrene kit in a LONG time. Winderwoman is the only thing that springs to mind, and shes based of the original 60's kit, and is kind of styized.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Since most kids today don't build models, I expect Moebius isn't aiming this kit toward a younger market. Most modelers today seem to be middle age men. That would seem to be a ripe market for a really decent female figure kit. A kit that could be built straight from the box or modified to represent some other character. The latter being what I suspect a lot of modelers are going to do with the kit.


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Capt. Krik said:


> Since most kids today don't build models, I expect Moebius isn't aiming this kit toward a younger market. Most modelers today seem to be middle age men. That would seem to be a ripe market for a really decent female figure kit. A kit that could be built straight from the box or modified to represent some other character. The latter being what I suspect a lot of modelers are going to do with the kit.


I agree most kids are not model builders in the sense we old folks are. Looking forward to any female sculpt in plastic.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Dracula said:


> I agree most kids are not model builders in the sense we old folks are. Looking forward to any female sculpt in plastic.


And it will also be nice to have one correctly proportioned and not just stylized. :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Matthew Green said:


> I hate to be a complainer....But does moebius really think kids are going to buy this boring model? Kids like monsters and superheroes. The Black Widow from IronMan 2 doesn't look a thing like her from the comics. It sucks. I would'nt have wasted my time with doing a kit of her.


And when's the last time you posted any pics of YOUR builds, Matthew?


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

deadmanincfan said:


> And when's the last time you posted any pics of YOUR builds, Matthew?


 
Here ya go!
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Monster-Cafe-Saltillo/209432898451?sk=photos


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I will counter and say I am looking forward to this kit. Not sure I will buy more than one... but you can count on me for one for sure... and MINE will be more expensive because I live in Canada.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Matthew Green said:


> Here ya go!
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Monster-Cafe-Saltillo/209432898451?sk=photos


 
Except you don't build any...as you have stated before, you pay to have yours built. Though you do complain rather nicely and frequently.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Let's play nice, kids. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. Hopefully Mathew is raising his kids to build and appreciate models. We need more parents guiding their kids in this direction. I, for one, am glad there are people out there who don't have the time or talent to build what they want cuz they send the stuff to me to build.
Bruce


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

gareee said:


> Yeah, We are already seeing some of the companies leaking images in advance. (Mostly Green Lantern and Thundercats stuff so far)


yes indeed, lol... i got an email from one of my suppliers telling the retailers to stop putting pics of the g.l. stuff online (cause we're supposed to keep it confidential for another several weeks).


gareee said:


> ...Any of the collectable busts and even statues now are done in zbrush. Check out the zbrush central forums (google it) to see some simply amazing work. Rick Baker is even there, since its also used for special effects work as well.


zbrush also has a FREE version called "sculptris" available for download. its sort of like "zbrush-lite". the download is quick, the install quicker, and it doesnt eat up a bunch of hard drive. and again its FREE! its loads of fun too (and yes the stuff you create with it can be turned out as actual tangible parts!)


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats whats amazing about zbrush.. you end up just playing with it for hours sometimes. I start working on something, and end up playing with something else when I get sidetracked instead.

The workflow could drive you mad, but once you get in the groove, it "clicks".


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

PM for you, btbrush... :wave:


----------

